# Wow slingshot opened a door to carving for me



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Making slingshots open up a whole new hobby for me lol









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey whatever keep your interest up. Go for it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Me too. I love carvin em.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Wow! If those are your first efforts, they are awesome!

Even I couldn't tell what my first efforts were supposed to be!

Rock On! Or Carve On, as the case may be!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Carving sure is relaxing. Hours drift by like minutes.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Creative juices feel good flowing from ones mind to their fingertips.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Where do you guys attach the bands ?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

treefork said:


> Where do you guys attach the bands ?


I leave the slingshot-making to pro-fessionals...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you guys attach the bands ?
> ...


Phooey on that! Get those blades out grab a forked branch and show us what you can do!! I'll bet it would be aw-some


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice carvings!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I took three different forks and set them up the with same bands, ammo and pouch. They all three shoot with different degrees of consistent accuracy. All three are accurate but the John Jeffries Mustang is the most consistently accurate again and again. The only variable is fork gap. The Mustang is 1.5", The Flippingout Omega is 2.5" and the modified Bunny Buster Hammermill is 2 3/16".

I understand that you all had a chinese woman shooting a coat hanger...but there is something to the gap between the forks when shooting OTT, matched with proper bands and ammo. Nothing I own will work as well as The Mustang with the tapers, pouch (tiny featherlite microfiber pouch) and ammo that he suggested. It cuts like a scalpel. I saw a video where Hays claimed a wider gap was more accurate. did he mean TTF...probably.

So this is what I mean by 'I leave the slingshot-making to pro-fessionals...'


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> I took three different forks and set them up the with same bands, ammo and pouch. They all three shoot with different degrees of consistent accuracy. All three are accurate but the John Jeffries Mustang is the most consistently accurate again and again. The only variable is fork gap. The Mustang is 1.5", The Flippingout Omega is 2.5" and the modified Bunny Buster Hammermill is 2 3/16".
> 
> I understand that you all had a chinese woman shooting a coat hanger...but there is something to the gap between the forks when shooting OTT, matched with proper bands and ammo. Nothing I own will work as well as The Mustang with the tapers, pouch (tiny featherlite microfiber pouch) and ammo that he suggested. It cuts like a scalpel. I saw a video where Hays claimed a wider gap was more accurate. did he mean TTF...probably.
> 
> So this is what I mean by 'I leave the slingshot-making to pro-fessionals...'


I shoot a fork gap of around 31/2" ... Nothing else will do as well for me. Doesn't men you can't build your own to your specs.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Beautiful carvings


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

SJAaz said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > I took three different forks and set them up the with same bands, ammo and pouch. They all three shoot with different degrees of consistent accuracy. All three are accurate but the John Jeffries Mustang is the most consistently accurate again and again. The only variable is fork gap. The Mustang is 1.5", The Flippingout Omega is 2.5" and the modified Bunny Buster Hammermill is 2 3/16".
> ...


 You are right, I should. A buddy gave me a maple fork that was as hard as Chinese Arithmetic. As I don't use any elec-tricity to carve my birds, it reminds me too much of a dental office when those machines get wound up in rpms tight. So it never got completed. I also like to support other people's small cottage, industries so I don't mind spending bucks on forks. John was a plumber that is now a full time slingshot maker. That is worth supporting.... From sh!t to slingshots....Boy, that is a story right there. :banana:


----------



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Woah! Brilliant great job man

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> MoTo 185.jpg
> 
> Carving sure is relaxing. Hours drift by like minutes.





Slide-Easy said:


> MoTo 415.jpg
> 
> Creative juices feel good flowing from ones mind to their fingertips.


Awesome carving buddy really nice  work

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamie420 (Sep 25, 2020)

KawKan said:


> Wow! If those are your first efforts, they are awesome!
> Even I couldn't tell what my first efforts were supposed to be!
> Rock On! Or Carve On, as the case may be!


Thanks im gunnq stick at it next is gunna be a slingshot tho lol cause gunna get in shit soon I've been eyeing up my wardrobe doors hahaha

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

